# Help....LPG conversion info..



## IBBI (May 26, 2008)

Hello, 

I live in Australia and would like to convert my 1998 Audi A6 2.8L to direct injected LPG with a donut tank fitted in place of the spare wheel. I have done a lot of research for the last 6 months and tried to get someone to do it for me but I have failed. There is no one that is confident to do this conversion as luxury cars are not really converted to LPG here in Australia, however one man experienced in this field is willing to do the job provided I get some information. 

I would highly appreciate it if you guys could give me some details of the conversion you may have such as what type of parts are required, any wiring or drilling diagrams of how and where the LPG components go. 


cheers


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Help....LPG conversion info.. (IBBI)*

Good luck. I doubt you will find anyone that has done such a conversion. Your best bet is to just research the nuts and bolts of the typical conversion and then adapt it to your Audi. I am sure it could be done, but like you said, most don't look to convert a car like the A6.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Help....LPG conversion info.. (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Good luck. I doubt you will find anyone that has done such a conversion. 

That wasn't a friendly answer...








LPG conversions are very popular in many European countries, especially The Netherlands and Belgium, but also in UK and Ireland. The first google result when searching for "Audi LPG conversion" is http://www.britishlpg.net/ who install a kit for Audi A6 for £1500.
Now, I know that you are "down under", but it's a start, maybe these guys can help you locate the right parts, for local installation.


----------



## IBBI (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Help....LPG conversion info.. (PerL)*

Yes, most people dont covert A6 to gas, but hell they do it in europe from what ive seen...
yes thanks for the website, however i have half a dozen other ones i have emailed and not one has replied( why am i not suprised)......they are businesses that dont have time to help people, they have time for making money only.....
thanks anyways guys,...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Help....LPG conversion info.. (IBBI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IBBI* »_however i have half a dozen other ones i have emailed and not one has replied( why am i not suprised)

You should try to call them, they most likely won't hang up on you.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Help....LPG conversion info.. (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
That wasn't a friendly answer...










It was not like I was hating on it? Just stating what I thought but I admit I was just stating from the U.S. perspective. I see mainly trucks converted to LPG over here and they are usually for a gas company so they are paying wholesale for the gas. What is big over here is mainly Bio-diesel conversions. We do get the short stick as there are so many cars and engine configurations that never make it over the pond, much to our loss........


----------

